# My husband did something strange???



## rainydayismusic

I came home from the store one night and walked into the kitchen to find my husband 'peeing in the sink'...And this was happening while our young children were around...He apologized later that night and said he was really embarrased, but I've never heard of such a thing and can't imagine that it might have happened at another time...Another thing that makes it odd is that he is generally a very clean person...idk, does any man out there know what he was thinking, or if this 'just happens'?


----------



## TBT

Men sometimes do things out of expedience...drinking from the carton..peeing on the walk home from the neighborhood bar..etc.


----------



## square1

Please tell me you made him clean the sink?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Not cool. But if he is not really handy or schooled in the kitchen, he may not realize that sometimes food is washed in there or even set in there prior to consumption (such as fruit, vegetables...drained noodles/pasta). Give him a disposable sponge or rag and a can of bleach scrubbing powder (Bon Ami, Ajax) and ask him to clean up. Make it clear that he has a choice: toilet, shower or outside. Even shower is kind of gross if you have little kids that might want to take a bath, but I used to look the other way if my stbxh did this. You are lucky he's not peeing in bottles and leaving them around the house...or in the car. There are those who do that, too. Or ummmm, houseplants. You might want to give those a sniff. (I'm not kidding...)


----------



## rainydayismusic

That's why its so odd, He's a fantastic cook and loves being in the kitchen.. he cooks more than I do, and this just seems like he'd be the last person to do something like this, especially with our kids around ?? He really is a clean person, and maybe you could see this from a lazy slob, but, I've never even seen him go by a tree, let alone in the KITCHEN SINK


----------



## Almostrecovered

was he drunk?


----------



## rainydayismusic

He does drink beer EVERY night, so I'd say yeah.


----------



## COGypsy

When our dog was still with us, if my husband took her out in the middle of the night, he would always take the opportunity to relieve himself on the tree behind our townhouse. I asked him once or twice if he had to go _that_ bad and his answer was, "No, but as long as the dog was having whizzes, I figured I would too."

I've grown up and been good friends with guys my whole life and I am STILL amazed on what, when and where they'll pee on things!

I chalk it up to differences between the sexes. I can't walk by a pair of cute shoes in the store without at least fondling them. He can't walk by an inanimate object without at least _wanting_ to squirt on it! :rofl:


----------



## Hope1964

You guys do know that urine is sterile, right? He isn't contaminating anything by peeing in the sink.

He was probably just doing it because it was there. Like, marking his territory or something. Guys do really strange things for no apparent reason.


----------



## Almostrecovered

rainydayismusic said:


> He does drink beer EVERY night, so I'd say yeah.


There's your answer, I'd be more worried if he was an alcoholic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rainydayismusic

Yeah, I get the TREE/PEE thing, But, THE KITCHEN SINK???? I still have to hear it from another guy that he's done it too..Even then It's still a little shocking


----------



## Almostrecovered

When drunk I've peed in some ...uh... Interesting places
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy

rainydayismusic said:


> Yeah, I get the TREE/PEE thing, But, THE KITCHEN SINK???? I still have to hear it from another guy that he's done it too..Even then It's still a little shocking


I don't think he's ever peed in the kitchen sink, but I know he's used the bathroom sink before. Because what??? The extra step and half into the room with the toilet was just too much???? Never understood that one at all....

My college boyfriend apparently regularly used the sink in his dorm room rather than go ALL the way down the hall....


----------



## mickotoo

wrong wrong wrong no excuse and i've peed everywhere but kitchen sink no way


----------



## TBT

Don't know if anyone else watched Friday Night Lights,but Billy Riggins peed in the sink in one episode.Must be popular to do.


----------



## Stonewall

if it makes you feel any better, urine for the most part is sterile.


----------



## YinPrincess

^ Correct! Pee is sterile! Doesn't make it any more appetizing, though!

Guys/people in general can do some pretty strange things.

Maybe he didn't want to go into the restroom because there were young children around? (Would they have been left unattended)?

No excuse, but you never know. I would be shocked, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien

My brother was an RA in college in a very bad part of town. Guys coming out of the bars at the end of the night would often stop in his dorm, where there was a large guest restrom on the first floor, and pee in the sinks, floor drains, etc, while often avoiding the urinal. Go figure! Talk about how sterile it is all you want, but it sounds like something isn't right in the cognitive functions, unless he seriously didn't like the lime green paint in the bathroom (just kidding!!).


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I find it very rude and bad mannered. Drinking or not, it should never happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T

It's pretty disgusting no matter what explanation is given....


----------



## tacoma

The last time I peed in a sink was Tampa stadium at an Aerosmith concert.

That was a necessity though...had to be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kearson

If he was drinking, then that's most likely why he did it.

Before my husband quit drinking he used to pee all over the place. He once crawled out of his side of the bed, walked to the bedroom door, turned around, came back to the bed, and peed on my foot while I was sleeping. He's peed in closets and in corners... drunk people just pee wherever.


----------



## couple

I could understand the bathroom sink in private (saves water, quieter at night with no need to flush, etc) but the kitchen sink in the middle of the house with kids around is very odd. Generally kitchen sinks are much higher than bathroom sinks so I don't see it being such an easy thing to do and probably doesn't provide the efficiency gains that urinating in the bathroom sink does. If it's not for efficiency then why is he doing it? Probably an immature marking habit that he picked as part of nights out drinking with the boys. Time to grow up and use the toilet, the bathroom sink or the shower like grown-ups do.

Urine is not necessarily sterile. Bacteria is not uncommon in the urethra nor are infections that can cause bacteria in the urine. Probably not a big health threat to anyone but 'urine is sterile' is not always the case as it exits the body.


----------



## exitor98

I pissed on the floor in our master bath when our house was still brand new. I didn't know how bad it was (just a )tiny bit from missing the bowl) or how pissed my wife was until next day. Too much wine.


----------



## Almost30

Sorry, but this strange Do you think he might be going through some other problems? Depression??


----------



## COguy

COGypsy said:


> I don't think he's ever peed in the kitchen sink, but I know he's used the bathroom sink before. Because what??? The extra step and half into the room with the toilet was just too much???? Never understood that one at all....
> 
> My college boyfriend apparently regularly used the sink in his dorm room rather than go ALL the way down the hall....


I'm so embarassed to write this...and hope you all don't think less of me 

I went through a phase a few years ago where I regularly (probably once a day), peed somewhere that wasn't a toilet (not including the shower). This included: my lawn right outside our patio, the kitchen sink, and the bathroom sink.

I know and knew that it was weird. I have no idea why I did it. I just had the urge, so I did it.

The bathroom sink was the weirdest...there's a toilet like 2 feet to the left, and yet I felt it was easier to pee in the sink. Don't judge me....

To answer the OP, yes I think your husband is strange, but no stranger than a lot of us.

If someone can figure out where this comes from, let me know. Biological? Psychological? Acting out?


----------



## SadSoul1982

LOL!!! Men also like to pee in bottles.. vases... oh... anything we can stick it in... as long as it's close by and handy!

Yes... it's vulgar. I don't know what is wrong with us men. We like convenience I guess... It's awful... I admit.... really gross. I disgust myself! =D


----------

